# Unitronic Holiday Sale



## [email protected] (Jul 3, 2013)

Unitronic is pleased to announce its Annual Holiday Sale starting December 1, 2015 through December 31, 2015. This year, Unitronic is offering the following promotions to its Clients:








$50 OFF* NEW Performance Software







FREE SHIPPING** on Hardware orders over 300$

Unitronic’s Free Shipping Promotions is valid through its Authorized Dealer Network applicable within the Continental US and Canada only. Please visit the Dealer Locator to find your nearest Authorized Dealer! For more information, please visit the website at www.getunitronic.com and choose your vehicle’s year, make, model, and engine from the drop-down selections!



On behalf of the entire team here at Unitronic, we would like to wish everyone a very Happy Holiday season!

*Only applicable on NEW Performance Software Installations. NOT applicable on Upgrades, etc. Cannot be combined with any other promotions. Applicable Worldwide.
** Some exclusions apply. Please view the product page(s) for applicable discounts. Cannot be combined with any other promotions. Only applicable in Continental US and Canada.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 3, 2013)

Take advantage of the savings! The Unitronic Holiday Sale ends December 31st.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 3, 2013)

16 days left to save $50 for NEW Unitronic Performance Software and Free Shipping on $300+ orders.

Contact your local Authorized Unitronic Dealer for more info!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 3, 2013)

Only 2 days left before our Holiday Sale ends. Contact your local Authorized Unitronic Dealer today.


----------



## Pretarion (Jun 13, 2003)

Steve, sent you a pm last week and never heard back.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 3, 2013)

Pretarion said:


> Steve, sent you a pm last week and never heard back.


Replied . I apologize for the delay.


----------



## Pretarion (Jun 13, 2003)

Replied to your reply


----------

